
OTI and Others File Stingray Complaint Against the Baltimore City Police - heavi5ide
https://www.newamerica.org/oti/press-releases/oti-and-others-file-stingray-complaint-against-baltimore-city-police-department/
======
heavi5ide
_Today, New America’s Open Technology Institute (OTI), Color Of Change, and
Center for Media Justice filed a complaint at the Federal Communications
Commission (FCC) against the Baltimore City Police Department (BPD) for its
extensive and racially-biased use of fake cellular towers known as “cell site
simulators” (“CS simulators,” sometimes called “Stingrays”), which it uses to
locate and track cellphones. The complaint alleges that BPD’s use of these
devices violates the Communications Act._

 _...BPD’s use of these devices interferes with the cellular network,
including with emergency calling services. Worse, these harms fall
disproportionately on Black neighborhoods where BPD disproportionately
exercises its enforcement authority in a racially biased way._

